# Fuzzy's at back of neck



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you use an undercoat rake?
The rake is the only thing I've found to get the loose, fluffy undercoat out.


----------



## tobyzmom (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't have one but I think I'll be picking one up soon, thanks.


----------

